# SWAT 2018



## Tony

https://www.swaturners.org/index.php/registration

Registration is open for SWAT in Waco now for all who plan on attending. I will be there and hope a lot of other WB'ers go. It's a great time, we all have a good weekend hanging out. The classes are all very informative and educational, the marketplace is fun of good deals and of course tons of wood!

One class I am certainly not missing is our very own @Spinartist! Who all is going? Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I wish I could go, maybe next year, I'll have vacation time by then.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

I'd love to go, but they'd need to reschedule it for a month that I wouldn't melt into a puddle on the pavement.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> I'd love to go, but they'd need to reschedule it for a month that I wouldn't melt into a puddle on the pavement.



You'll never get here then, we don't have those months.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> You'll never get here then, we don't have those months.



Yeah, you do. Those months of the year where you're crying because it's cold and it's 40 at night and 60 during the day or you're scared out of your mind because they forecast a dusting of snow would be perfect for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Yeah, you do. Those months of the year where you're crying because it's cold and it's 40 at night and 60 during the day or you're scared out of your mind because they forecast a dusting of snow would be perfect for me.



It's only in the 40s at night then, SWAT is only during the day when it's in the 70s. I know you can't handle that.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> It's only in the 40s at night then, SWAT is only during the day when it's in the 70s. I know you can't handle that.....



70's I can handle, as long as it's not humid enough to make me feel like I'm walking in a swimming pool.

Truth be told, I'd love to come down for SWAT. But, other than me and heat not getting along, the end of August has become, unfortunately, a bad time for me to be away.


----------



## woodman6415

Sprung said:


> Yeah, you do. Those months of the year where you're crying because it's cold and it's 40 at night and 60 during the day or you're scared out of your mind because they forecast a dusting of snow would be perfect for me.


We only have a couple of short days like that .. not entire months

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike R

@Tony, Is this a one or more day deal?


----------



## Tony

Mike R said:


> @Tony, Is this a one or more day deal?



Mike, it's Friday through Sunday. You need to join us man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Just might have to consider a road trip for next year. Don't seem to be any type of wood show out here in California, or for that matter on the West Coast! Chuck

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Nature Man said:


> Just might have to consider a road trip for next year. Don't seem to be any type of wood show out here in California, or for that matter on the West Coast! Chuck




The American Association Of Woodturners international symposium is in Portland, Or. this June.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> https://www.swaturners.org/index.php/registration
> 
> Registration is open for SWAT in Waco now for all who plan on attending. I will be there and hope a lot of other WB'ers go. It's a great time, we all have a good weekend hanging out. The classes are all very informative and educational, the marketplace is fun of good deals and of course tons of wood!
> 
> One class I am certainly not missing is our very own @Spinartist! Who all is going? Tony




I'm going!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123

My wife and I plan to be there to look around. I go by the Convention Center about every other day anyway.


----------



## woodman6415

Spinartist said:


> The American Association Of Woodturners international symposium is in Portland, Or. this June.


I'm going

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tony

ironman123 said:


> My wife and I plan to be there to look around. I go by the Convention Center about every other day anyway.



Hopefully I'll actually see you this year!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

ironman123 said:


> My wife and I plan to be there to look around. I go by the Convention Center about every other day anyway.


Welcome back! Seems like you've been gone awhile. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks

I'll be there-if nothing more than what's turned into our annual Friday Irish dinner. I think its Mike's turn to buy! Jim

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Shoot, SWAT is less than half the cost of the symposium in Portland this year and probably going to be twice as fun!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Woodworking Vet said:


> Shoot, SWAT is less than half the cost of the symposium in Portland this year and probably going to be twice as fun!



Doesn't your brother live down here?


----------



## woodman6415

Woodworking Vet said:


> Shoot, SWAT is less than half the cost of the symposium in Portland this year and probably going to be twice as fun!


Be going to both ... I'll let you know ... I will know a lot more folks at SWAT ..

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I will be there. Plan on doing 3 days this year to make up for last year.



Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I will be there. Plan on doing 3 days this year to make up for last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney



Rodney, are you going to do the seminars?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Probably do a couple. Probably bring the better half since I will be there for a couple nights. No telling what that will cost while she is out running around. Passing out the credit card I mean passing time.



Rodney

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Tony said:


> Doesn't your brother live down here?



My sister in law and father in law live north of Austin. I visited with them a year and a half ago, not sure I'm ready for another visit so soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Probably do a couple. Probably bring the better half since I will be there for a couple nights. No telling what that will cost while she is out running around. Passing out the credit card I mean passing time.
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney



Noooooo .. how can you buy from SWAT vendors if she has credit card?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Woodworking Vet said:


> My sister in law and father in law live north of Austin. I visited with them a year and a half ago, not sure I'm ready for another visit so soon.



Plan your trip for next year at the end of August. I'll pick you up in Austin on my way to Waco, she can visit her family, you won't have to and you can hang out with all the Cool Kids!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Tony said:


> Plan your trip for next year at the end of August. I'll pick you up in Austin on my way to Waco, she can visit her family, you won't have to and you can hang out with all the Cool Kids!



Tempting!!! Crap, now I'm really thinking about it... 

Wait, I have to drive to my mom's in California in late August or September, isn't Waco on the way?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Woodworking Vet said:


> Tempting!!! Crap, now I'm really thinking about it...
> 
> Wait, I have to drive to my mom's in California in late August or September, isn't Waco on the way?



Yes it is. I took a page out of @Lou Currier book and drew you a map.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Tony said:


> Yes it is. I took a page out of @Lou Currier's book and drew a map for you.
> [ATTACH=full]144454[/ATTACH]



Hmmm, looks a bit phallic to me


----------



## Tony

Woodworking Vet said:


> Hmmm, looks a bit phallic to me



And???????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

My wife watches the show Fixer Upper and they are in Waco. I was trying to find a way to get to SWAT. I asked her if she wanted to go to Waco next year around the end of August and see stuff from the show. I kind of threw in that we could hit SWAT while we were there. Next year is a maybe!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## A Ponder

I hope to make it this year. Last year my wife and I were registered, hotel booked, but had to cancel. I got deployed for Harvey instead. 
Don't want no more stinking hurricanes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## David Hill

I will make an effort to be there.... not dire if it’ll be more than a day— depends on what swmbo wants to do.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JR Parks

A Ponder said:


> I hope to make it this year. Last year my wife and I were registered, hotel booked, but had to cancel. I got deployed for Harvey instead.
> Don't want no more stinking hurricanes.


Amen to NO stinking hurricanes- Hope to see you there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Just registered, hope we have a good turnout this year! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Just to let everyone know since we are getting close, we as a WB group traditionally get together for dinner Friday night so we don't spend the extra money for the Fish Fry. Any and all members here are welcome and encouraged to join us! Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

Bump on this, less than 3 months away! For those that don't know our own @Spinartist is giving one of the seminars this year. Really looking forward to it! Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Ponder

Ok, gonna try this again. Registered and room booked. Got fingers crossed. Hope to make it this time .

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Bump on this, less than 3 months away! For those that don't know our own @Spinartist is giving one of the seminars this year. Really looking forward to it! Tony




 I'm giving 2 of the seminars!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Wanted to bump this since we are a month out. Seems like there us a good group of us going to be there, hopefully we won't have a hurricane like last year! Ready to see @Spinartist turn some things and educate me! Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

@Bean_counter


----------



## David Hill

@Tony —- if get there in time Friday, where’s the WB dinner gathering?


----------



## Tony

David Hill said:


> @Tony —- if geelt there in time Friday, where’s the WB dinner gathering?



David, normally we go to a restaurant right there across the way from the hall, can't remember the name of it right now. I'll PM you my number, let me know when you get there. Hope you can make it for dinner!

For anyone else coming, please PM me, I'll give you my cell so we can all get together. I'm looking forward to it guys!


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> David, normally we go to a restaurant right there across the way from the hall, can't remember the name of it right now. I'll PM you my number, let me know when you get there. Hope you can make it for dinner!
> 
> For anyone else coming, please PM me, I'll give you my cell so we can all get together. I'm looking forward to it guys!



Don’t do it guys .. it’s a midget ploy to get your phone numbers then the never ending spam text wanting to sale you a cutting board cut in the shape of Texas will start ... don’t ask me how I know ..

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Spinartist

woodman6415 said:


> Don’t do it guys .. it’s a midget ploy to get your phone numbers then the never ending spam text wanting to sale you a cutting board cut in the shape of Texas will start ... don’t ask me how I know ..




They can be easily cut up into pen blanks!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ironman123

I will be there again. With my wife or my grandson, or both. I will be on my red/black scooter again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

ironman123 said:


> I will be there again. With my wife or my grandson, or both. I will be on my red/black scooter again.



Good to hear Ray, it's been a long time! Tony


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Looks like it's a go for me if work don't throw a @Brink wrench in things.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill

Got hotel room! and the afternoon off....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike R

@Tony Does this start on the 24th


----------



## Tony

Mike R said:


> @Tony Does this start on the 24th



Yes it does Mike.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Off to airport early tomorrow to DFW to spend a night at my brothers home, then Thursday hitchin a ride to Waco with the Pres. of the Ft. Worth woodturners guild.
Only supposed to be 103* Thursday & 102* Friday in Waco... 

Still time for you late comers to get there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415

Spinartist said:


> Off to airport early tomorrow to DFW to spend a night at my brothers home, then Thursday hitchin a ride to Waco with the Pres. of the Ft. Worth woodturners guild.
> Only supposed to be 103* Thursday & 102* Friday in Waco...
> 
> Still time for you late comers to get there!


Really glad the weather is cooling down for you ... @Tony might have to wear his sweater

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## David Hill

@woodman6415 — doubt it, was 106 here today. To hot to even think about being in shop!


----------



## Tony

David Hill said:


> @woodman6415 — doubt it, was 106 here today. To hot to even think about being in shop!



We were lucky, cold front blew through here, only 102.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill

@Tony — uhuh— picked up hot air from you city fellas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

65 perfect degrees here this morning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> 65 perfect degrees here this morning.



You're crazy man....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Got down into the 50's overnight. 61 outside now. 66 inside the house - left windows open all night. My kind of morning. Much better than frying like an egg in Texas!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Got down into the 50's overnight. 61 outside now. 66 inside the house - left windows open all night. My kind of morning. Much better than frying like an egg in Texas!





Nope, not better. Dang Yankees like to freeze!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

SWAT would be fun, and I'm waiting on the text messages from Tony to start taunting me to head down to start coming in any day now, but y'all live in an oven. It'll have to be the dead of winter, when you're all "freezing" to death, for me to be able to visit y'all, as much as I would like to.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Nope, not better. Dang Yankees like to freeze!



Freeze? I'm sitting here in shorts and a t-shirt enjoying this! Hasn't been warmer than low 70's the last couple days. Just perfect in my book!


----------



## David Hill

Sprung said:


> Got down into the 50's overnight. 61 outside now. 66 inside the house - left windows open all night. My kind of morning. Much better than frying like an egg in Texas!



Yeah, but at least we don't get the white stuff/ice to put up with in a month or two.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

David Hill said:


> Yeah, but at least we don't get the white stuff/ice to put up with in a month or two.



We skipped spring this year and went straight from late season snow storms through the end of April, right into 80 degree weather. That really cheesed me off as I do not like, nor can I tolerate well, the heat. In regards to fall and winter, this guy says, Bring it on! I'll take -10F over 90F+.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

The ride on the bike was so nice this morning, going down to the 50s ot low 60s tonight so it will be an enjoyable ride in to work again tomorrow. I love riding when I'm not sweating in my helmet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks

Sprung said:


> We skipped spring this year and went straight from late season snow storms through the end of April, right into 80 degree weather. That really cheesed me off as I do not like, nor can I tolerate well, the heat. In regards to fall and winter, this guy says, Bring it on! I'll take -10F over 90F+.


What heat - 80"s ain't heat that's morning cool. ----

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

JR Parks said:


> What heat - 80"s ain't heat that's morning cool. ----



What you meant to type was morning cold Jim!


----------



## ironman123

@Tony where are the woodbarter guys going to get together on Friday. What time is lunch and where.


----------



## Tony

ironman123 said:


> @Tony where are the woodbarter guys going to get together on Friday. What time is lunch and where.



Ray, we generally go to Crickets right there by the convention center on Friday night somewhere around 7. PM me your number and I can let you know for sure as it gets closer but I'll probably see you before then. I will be there late afternoon today.


----------



## ironman123

@Tony is there a particular spot at SWAT where we can get together Friday? I don't want to miss seeing anyone.

Thanks, Ray


----------



## Tony

ironman123 said:


> @Tony is there a particular spot at SWAT where we can get together Friday? I don't want to miss seeing anyone.
> 
> Thanks, Ray



Ray, I really don't know, it kinda depends on when people get there and what seminars everyone is taking, etc. Let me know when you'll be there and I'll look for you around where the raffle ticket bin is upstairs and I'll have an idea of where everyone else is.


----------



## ironman123

@Tony I will get there 9:30 or 10:00 AM.


----------



## woodman6415

Waco bound ... arrival around 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wish I could be there, I'll be there next year!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodman6415

A few pictures for the gallery at SWAT
Not great .. taken with IPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Wildthings

OH MY!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson

Thanks for posting the pics Wendell, lots of great looking stuff. Are those elephant trunk looking things cored from a single blank?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

@Tony PM me your cell phone number please.

Thanks, Ray


----------



## Tony

Our very own @Spinartist demonstrating

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodman6415

barry richardson said:


> Thanks for posting the pics Wendell, lots of great looking stuff. Are those elephant trunk looking things cored from a single blank?



Bandsaw cut .. out of one piece

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill

barry richardson said:


> Thanks for posting the pics Wendell, lots of great looking stuff. Are those elephant trunk looking things cored from a single blank?


Yeah, they were different.
Yes they were from a single log/trunk. Didnt look close at them but think the rounds were cut with bandsaw—- unless somone has a helluva coring tool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

David Hill said:


> Yeah, they were different.
> Yes they were from a single log/trunk. Didnt look close at them but think the rounds were cut with bandsaw—- unless somone has a helluva coring tool.


That’s James Johnson’s work .. one of the 4 original guys that started SWAT .. also was one that started the Hill Country Turners Club that meets in Kerrville... all bandsaw pieces ...if you look hard enough you can see the intro cuts .. but you have to really look .. they are not only small but he hides them really well... the real treat is to tour his home .. his wife is also a well known turner ... I would guess over 2000 pieces on display ... no words can describe it .. it was great meeting you David .. sorry we never got a chance to chat ... if ever in our area with a little time to kill .. I can set up a tour with James and Anna ...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodman6415

On display at the Chroma Craft booth

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodman6415

Saturday night some of the talented artist donate pieces to be raffled off ... 
tickets are 1.00 each .. winning tickets are put back in .. the Sunday drawing is for tools along with blanks .. pen kits .. turning tools .. etc 

I won this live edge mesquite bowl with turquoise inlay Saturday night ... 

Spent 30.00 on tickets

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodman6415

The whole time they were drawing numbers I had a very annoying IMP looking over my shoulder .. every number he would say .. not a winner old man .. the one time he turned around to talk to someone they called one of my numbers ... 

For a Greek leprechaun he can sure be annoying...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

I had a spectacular time! Lee @Spinartist put on a great demo, I made the mistake of showing it to my wife, now she wants one. Guess I'm going to try to turn one...

It was good to meet Lee in person, and also @Rocking RP Roger. We had a great showing of WB there, the most people we've ever had there. Here's all the good folks we had there:
@woodman6415
@AgainstThe Grain
@Spinartist
@David Hill
@Rocking RP
@ironman123
@Bigdrowdy1
@Fsyxxx
@JR Parks 
@Kerry Weeks 

I hope I haven't forgotten anyone, if I did please speak up! The demonstrators were all good that I saw, can't wait for next year. In talking to some people there, there are going to be some big names in the woodworking world there next year, I urge everyone who can to plan on coming next year. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123

My wife and I had a great time and enjoyed the company for dinner Friday night. Maybe we can get together for the Friday night supper somewhere it is not so noisy. Just saying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

ironman123 said:


> My wife and I had a great time and enjoyed the company for dinner Friday night. Maybe we can get together for the Friday night supper somewhere it is not so noisy. Just saying.


Your right .. if we could gag that midget it would cut the noise in half

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> Your right .. if we could gag that midget it would cut the noise in half



Shouldn't you be in bed Old Timer??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Shouldn't you be in bed Old Timer??


I am .. got to get up around 10 in the morning... others less fortunate will be at work ... sad

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## David Hill

Tony said:


> I had a spectacular time! Lee @Spinartist put on a great demo, I made the mistake of showing it to my wife, now she wants one. Guess I'm going to try to turn one...
> 
> It was good to meet Lee in person, and also @Rocking RP Roger. We had a great showing of WB there, the most people we've ever had there. Here's all the good folks we had there:
> @woodman6415
> @AgainstThe Grain
> @Spinartist
> @David Hill
> @Rocking RP
> @ironman123
> @Bigdrowdy1
> @Fsyxxx
> 
> I hope I haven't forgotten anyone, if I did please speak up! The demonstrators were all good that I saw, can't wait for next year. In talking to some people there, there are going to be some big names in the woodworking world there next year, I urge everyone who can to plan on coming next year. Tony


Jrparks?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Our very own @Spinartist demonstrating
> View attachment 152090




And I had my "Wood"turnin hat on!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

David Hill said:


> Yeah, they were different.
> Yes they were from a single log/trunk. Didnt look close at them but think the rounds were cut with bandsaw—- unless somone has a helluva coring tool.




Look in bottom left corner of this photo. There is one set cut.
Done on bandsaw with 1/8" x 14 tpi blades. He says it takes 3 blades to do. The blades break.
Lots of hand sanding.
He hot glues the wood rings together.
My favorite pieces at the show.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123

@woodman6415 when Mr. Johnson is there with his wood and cored bowl blanks down on the end, I go down and talk with him for a while. Was he there this year?


----------



## Tony

David Hill said:


> Jrparks?



Yes thank you David. How I forgot Jim and Kerry I don't know, my brain was just fried last night I guess. Tony


----------



## woodman6415

ironman123 said:


> @woodman6415 when Mr. Johnson is there with his wood and cored bowl blanks down on the end, I go down and talk with him for a while. Was he there this year?


Yes he was at SWAT .. he doesn’t sale anymore but stayed in the gallery and answered questions about those horn looking art pieces... very nice guy ..


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Yes thank you David. How I forgot Jim and Kerry I don't know, my brain was just fried last night I guess. Tony


Don’t lie ...it’s always fried ..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> I hope I haven't forgotten anyone, if I did please speak up! The demonstrators were all good that I saw, can't wait for next year. In talking to some people there, there are going to be some big names in the woodworking world there next year, I urge everyone who can to plan on coming next year. Tony



Gee, I guess @Spinartist even though you were featured in a Tim Yoder video you are not at the elevation of the “big names in the woodworking world“ yet

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Gee, I guess @Spinartist even though you were featured in a Tim Yoder video you are not at the elevation of the “big names in the woodworking world“ yet



I hope Lee does come back next year! Had a great time hanging out with him and he puts on a hell of a demo!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

What did he demo?


----------



## Tony

The little birdhouse.


----------



## Lou Currier

I hope they had a camera zoomed in...especially when he turned the eggs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> I hope they had a camera zoomed in...especially when he turned the eggs



They had 3 cameras on him, one zoomed in on what he was turning. They do a good job of showing what's going on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> They had 3 cameras on him, one zoomed in on what he was turning. They do a good job of showing what's going on.


And all videos are recorded and available for purchase .. the video/audio equipment used is from the clubs that sponsor the rooms .. run by club members .. each club gets a video to loan out to club members ...

I went back and checked this after posting.. in years before a club could take orders for club members to purchase a cd with all the demos ... now a club can order one .. pay for it .. loan it out to members ..

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Spinartist

woodman6415 said:


> And all videos are recorded and available for purchase .. the video/audio equipment used is from the clubs that sponsor the rooms .. run by club members .. each club gets a video to loan out to club members ...
> 
> I went back and checked this after posting.. in years before a club could take orders for club members to purchase a cd with all the demos ... now a club can order one .. pay for it .. loan it out to members ..




Video peeps did a good job. Had to keep after them a few times cause they got caught up watching the spinning wood.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

That seems to be a common problem in your demonstrations. Maybe someone should hire a wife to run the camera. Long as you aren't turning the porno pepper mills.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

